

Give Your App to Apple Employees - bensummers
http://www.karelia.com/mac_indie_marketing/give_your_app_to_apple_empl.html

======
paulhart
For those of you attending one of the iPhone Tech Tour stops (if it hasn't
already occurred): get the UDIDs of Apple folks' phones while you're there. I
know I'll be doing that (or dying trying) in Toronto on the 3rd.

